# Clipping blades - which size?



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a #10 and a #40, if I remember right for my Andis. One of those is a dairy clip and the other is for the rest of the coat (can't remember which is which and it doesn't matter). The problem is, when I use the longer blade, I end up leaving bare spots. What # would be good to give them a fairly long cut so they will not look choppy and skin showing through when I'm done? I don't show, but am curious....for those of you who do, do your goats look perfect and ready for a show the day you clip, or do you clip a week or two ahead of time? Mine look wonderful awhile later, but terrible the first couple weeks.....especially those with black coats.


----------



## boeredsilly (Feb 10, 2011)

I use a #10 all over the body & head, then use a #40 for the udder. I like to clip ours about 7-10 days out. I don't like the fresh cut look, just my opinion cause it shows ALL my mistakes. I like for them to get a little growth on then everything looks real nice.

If I am just clipping to get some of the excess hair off & want to leave some I use a #40 blade with a 1/4 or 1/2 inch gard.

It takes practice too. I'll never forget the first one we shaved (still have pics somewhere) looked like a 2 year got ahold of the clippers. One cut stroke went one way & then maybe the other the next. It was not pretty, however she did win. The judge said he knew we were knew because of the clip & despite that, she deserved to win.

Our daughter was showing her at the time & she didn't waste anytime saying "Mom clipped her not me"


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

For black goats, I'd clip them right down about 10 days before the show. Any mishaps or uneveness will grow out by then.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it standard practice to clip with the grain or against? I'm a professional groom and new to showing goats. When a groomer says they use a #10 (without a specified direction) it always means with the grain. If you were clipping against the grain (with a longer blade for instance) you would always specify that you were using the blade reversed. Can I make the same assumption that those not specifying blade direction are clipping with the grain or is the opposite true in goats?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Clip against the grain.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I have been reversing a blade, I just wasn't sure when folks said they were using a #10 if it implied with or against the grain when not specified. I've been reversing a #7 on the body.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I used a #10 against the grain on my girls. They looked a bit streaky, but I went over everything twice to make sure it was even length. In less than a week they looked nice and sleek with no streaks showing. I use a #40 for udder, inner thighs & belly... I don't show, just like less hair for milking and my hairy alpines were dieing in the heat.


----------

